# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Diarree en pil

## RmeisjeN

Hallo allemaal,
Ik heb even een vraagje..
Ik ben donderdag 3 juli begonnen met een nieuwe strip.
Ik was op vakantie met mijn vriend, toen ik vrijdagmorgen 11 juli (2de week)een pil innam, daarna hebben wij seks gehad. Hierna ben ik aan de diarree geraakt. VOor de zekerheid heb ik rond 2 uur een nieuwe pil genomen...daarna hebben we seks gehad..(direct) 
zaterdagmorgen heb ik weer een pil ingenomen, daarna was ik een klein beetje aan de diarree en daarom heb ik om 11 uur een nieuwe pil ingenomen en ook 2 diarreeremmers. OOk toen heb ik meerdere keren seks gehad.

Ben ik dan veilig? Of kan ik zwanger zijn?

----------


## RmeisjeN

Waarom reageert niemand :Frown:

----------


## Petra717

RmeisjeN, 

Wanneer je aan de diaree bent, ben je niet beschermd met de Pil voor zwangerschappen. De werkzame stoffen (die er voor zorgen dat je niet zwanger raakt) verlaten dan véél sneller je lichaam. 
Daarnaast heeft de Pil, ook even inwerktijd nodig, dus een Pil nemen en dan direct vrijen geeft geen extra bescherming. De Pil bied normaal gesproken enkel voor 90 tot 95% bescherming voor ongewenste zwangerschap, het beschermt je niét tegen SOA's!! Gebruik daarvoor altijd een condoom, of laat je beide uitvoerige testen op SOA's voordat je sex hebt zonder condoom!

Mijn advies is: ga even langs de huisarts, voor de diaree en voor kans op mogelijke zwangeschap. De diaree kan ook duiden op een SOA aangezien je deze hebt opgelopen, nadat je hebt gevreeën? Vertel hem/haar ook over je twijfels over je mogelijk zwangerschap. 

Het kan soms even duren voordat je een reactie krijgt, dit omdat de site over het gehele medische gebeuren gaat, er is dan niet altijd iemand online die een reactie (kan) geven op een bepaald onderwerp. 

Succes en sterkte! 
Petra

----------


## Déylanna

Het is inderdaad zeer verstandig om naar je huisarts te gaan i.v.m een mogelijk zwangerschap. Bij deze kan ik je al vast wel vertellen dat je niet beschermt bent geweest tegen een zwangerschap!!!! Vervolgens heb je in drie dagen tijd meerdere keren seks gehad. Bij iedere keer liep je een grote kans op een zwangerschap, want die anticonceptie pillen die je die dagen hebt genomen hebben geen van drie gewerkt omdat je aan de diarree was. Ga in ieder geval even langs je huisarts, ook voor die diarree en laat je testen op een soa.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## RmeisjeN

Ben ongesteld worden :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

Gefeliciteerd meis! Bedankt dat je even een berichtje plaatst! Enne volgende keer, ietsje beter oppassen hé :Wink: 

Knuffel,
petra

----------

